# one in a million



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i've always said, i can throw a guy in the seat of a machine with zero experience...and know in 10 minutes whether they were good enough to groom into an operator...some have it, some never will...wonder what i would have thought if the guy in the video would have shown up on my job...the guy is an ACE!!!!

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=9c6_1372853257


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Pretty talented. He must have some custom balancing going on with that machine though


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

how in the hell does he maintain oil pressure ?


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

That's one of the coolest things I've ever seen.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Had a guy stand a skid steer on end like that once....:whistling

After he got back from changing his drawers, we got the rest of the sand moved...:whistling:laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

:thumbsup:

Thanks for the video.

Yep, that guy can run a machine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

Ballet-master.
Marvy!


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

That is truly incredible.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

So, does the skill at tricks necessarily translate into usable skills?


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

griz said:


> Had a guy stand a skid steer on end like that once....:whistling
> 
> After he got back from changing his drawers, we got the rest of the sand moved...:whistling:laughing::laughing::thumbup:


same here, after that I got to run the skid steer....


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

txgencon said:


> So, does the skill at tricks necessarily translate into usable skills?


I bet that it wouldnt take long if he isnt a real operator.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I knew a guy who worked at a U-cart concrete place that was an absolute whiz at maintaining the bins of various sized gravel and sand but wasn't good at all dressing a slope or leveling a yard. He was smooth as silk but didn't understand dirt.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

rino1494 said:


> how in the hell does he maintain oil pressure ?


Be my guess bobcat engineers have given that guy about anything he needs/wants.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

On second thought, probably a rich contractors son. Lol.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

My old man would slap the chit out of me if he caught me practicing that.:whistling


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I once stopped at a dairy farm and the guy i was meeting was running a skidsteer with a huge squeegy on the front and he was pushing manure out of the building into a deep concrete pit. He was an older fella who had done this for god knows how long but he would come out of the building full bore on bald tires, come right up to that pit and throw the levers back. That skid steer would keep right on sliding forward with those slick tires just a spinning backwards and he would get within 10-16" away from the edge of the pit before it would gain traction and start backing up. He told me the pit was about 15' deep and pure crap. Amazing he never died by slipping into that pit.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

woodchuck2 said:


> I once stopped at a dairy farm and the guy i was meeting was running a skidsteer with a huge squeegy on the front and he was pushing manure out of the building into a deep concrete pit. He was an older fella who had done this for god knows how long but he would come out of the building full bore on bald tires, come right up to that pit and throw the levers back. That skid steer would keep right on sliding forward with those slick tires just a spinning backwards and he would get within 10-16" away from the edge of the pit before it would gain traction and start backing up. He told me the pit was about 15' deep and pure crap. Amazing he never died by slipping into that pit.


Holy crap!


----------



## keenan993 (Oct 7, 2010)

rino1494 said:


> how in the hell does he maintain oil pressure ?


Dry sump race motor? :thumbup:


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Anyone notice the guys placed hard stands under the trailer so it would not bounce when he went up and down? Awesome skill set, but......I would guess there was a learning curve, and he didn't do it with a heavy machine. If you had an S250 or equivalent anywhere close to that attitude, I doubt even the most skilled could do that ballet.


----------

